# PM



## TTXOVOXTT (Nov 12, 2018)

When I send a PM it does not appear in
sent messages folder, just shows it in outbox .
What's going on?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That's normal, once read by recipient it appears in sent folder. Quite sensible as you know recipient has read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It might appear quite normal, but is totally different to every single mail program in the whole world, which uses inbox, outbox, sent
Phpbb will probably claim they invented messages in BB forums in the 80s.

Sensible would be -
Inbox New Messages
Inbox Read Messages
Inbox Replied Messages
Outbox Sent Messages
Outbox Read Messages
Outbox Replied Messages

When will it end


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> It might appear quite normal, but is totally different to every single mail program in the whole world, which uses inbox, outbox, sent
> Phpbb will probably claim they invented messages in BB forums in the 80s.
> 
> Sensible would be -
> ...


Hi, That appears it was invented by Audi, make something simple complicated. 
phpbb stays in outbox until it's read, can't get much simpler.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Look on it like read receipts - if it goes into your sent items it's been read. If it's still in your outbox they've not read it yet. Very useful.


----------

